# 4K Bluray drive PC?



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi!

Does anyone know if there are 4K (UHD) compatible bluray drives for PC.

Greetz lauri


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2016)

I couldn't find any at a couple of retailers, so it seems unlikely.

Your best bet at the moment is to either buy an Xbox One S which has it, or buy a super expensive standalone player.

Personally, I don't think that they're worth it as the format isn't likely to be all that popular since everything is going online now, eg Netflix which does 4K streaming. If you really want one, then getting the Xbox is a no-brainer due to the low price and the gaming capability. Kinda weird how Sony didn't put one in the PS4 Pro.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2016)

qubit said:


> I couldn't find any at a couple of retailers, so it seems unlikely.
> 
> Your best bet at the moment is to either buy an Xbox One S which has it, or buy a super expensive standalone player.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that they're worth it as the format isn't likely to be all that popular since everything is going online now, eg Netflix which does 4K streaming. If you really want one, then getting the Xbox is a no-brainer due to the low price and the gaming capability. Kinda weird how Sony didn't put one in the PS4 Pro.



I would have bought a PS4 pro if it had the 4K drive since i want to try the uncharted games too besides 4K drive watching. 
Somewhere i heard some BDXL drives should be technically capable playing 4K dics with the right software?


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Somewhere i heard some BDXL drives should be technically capable playing 4K dics with the right software?


I've no idea. Try a bit of googling for it maybe.

Incidentally, even though I've got a high end gaming PC (see specs) I've just bought a PS4 Pro + Fallout 4 bundle so that I can join my friends online. It should be here in the next few days from Amazon.

I'm interested in The Last of Us too and my friend said he'll give me his copy along with Rainbow 6 which he plays online all the time.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 17, 2016)

LG BH16NS55 should play 4k blu ray with proper software on pc. 
This is proven by user reviews from https://forum.redfox.bz/threads/bd-brenner-der-ultra-hd-kann-gibts-da-schon-was.68406/
I found that link in amazon.de user reviews.


----------



## arbiter (Dec 17, 2016)

Pretty sure any bluray drive should work, just need the proper software to for decoding to watch it.


----------



## qubit (Dec 17, 2016)

arbiter said:


> Pretty sure any bluray drive should work, just need the proper software to for decoding to watch it.


Are you sure? 4K Blu-ray will have quite a few technical differences such as a faster data rate, different decompressor and possibly higher density storage which would require upgraded hardware.

@Laurijan That forum is in German dude, so I can't read it, lol. I'll take it on trust.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 19, 2016)

qubit said:


> Are you sure? 4K Blu-ray will have quite a few technical differences such as a faster data rate, different decompressor and possibly higher density storage which would require upgraded hardware.
> 
> @Laurijan That forum is in German dude, so I can't read it, lol. I'll take it on trust.


The 4K BluRay disks are nothing more than standard BD discs with 2 or more layers. That's all.


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> The 4K BluRay disks are nothing more than standard BD discs with 4 or more layers. That's all.


The playing time will be rather short compared to 1080p though.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Dec 19, 2016)

qubit said:


> The playing time will be rather short compared to 1080p though.


Yes, for the movies longer than 100 mins that is a problem. However, they are now encoding the movies with H.265/MPEG-H Part 2 (HEVC) codec, which basically cuts the size in half. So the biggest problem is if your Bluray player can be firmware updated to support the new codec.

However my personal opinion is that even this codec is crap. I mean on the pirate sites, you can download an exact copy and quality of a FHD movie for an aprox size of 10GB. Multiply that with a x4 for the 4K, and you got less than 50GB for a perfect quality 4K movie. Never understood why the official codecs are so crappy.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Dec 19, 2016)

I reccomend the LG BH16NS, it's doing a very good job for me, and it's not incredibly pricy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2016)

Doesn't the XboxS upscale 4k? Meaning its not true 4K?



qubit said:


> I couldn't find any at a couple of retailers, so it seems unlikely.
> 
> Your best bet at the moment is to either buy an Xbox One S which has it, or buy a super expensive standalone player.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that they're worth it as the format isn't likely to be all that popular since everything is going online now, eg Netflix which does 4K streaming. If you really want one, then getting the Xbox is a no-brainer due to the low price and the gaming capability. Kinda weird how Sony didn't put one in the PS4 Pro.


Netflix 4k is meh.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnnyboy94 said:


> I reccomend the LG BH16NS, it's doing a very good job for me, and it's not incredibly pricy.



You meen you watch 4K with it?


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doesn't the XboxS upscale 4k? Meaning its not true 4K?
> 
> 
> Netflix 4k is meh.


The Xbox One S upscales _games_ to 4K (so does the PS4 Pro btw) but watching a 4K Blu-ray or streaming is the real deal.

I don't have a Netflix account or a 4K TV, but I've also heard that there's so much compression on the 4K stream that it's not worth having. I know these streams autoadjust the resolution/data rate dynamically according to the connection speed, so perhaps this is what people are seeing and at max quality it looks good? It's certainly true with my Amazon Prime TV, which can remain stuck at standard def for no good reason for a minute or so before finally showing 1080p. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Johnnyboy94 (Dec 19, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> You meen you watch 4K with it?


Haha your'e right, I totally blanked out in my mind that was part of the criteria.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2016)

qubit said:


> The Xbox One S upscales _games_ to 4K (so does the PS4 Pro btw) but watching a 4K Blu-ray or streaming is the real deal.
> 
> I don't have a Netflix account or a 4K TV, but I've also heard that there's so much compression on the 4K stream that it's not worth having. I know these streams autoadjust the resolution/data rate dynamically according to the connection speed, so perhaps this is what people are seeing and at max quality it looks good? It's certainly true with my Amazon Prime TV, which can remain stuck at standard def for no good reason for a minute or so before finally showing 1080p. It's quite annoying.


I have a 4k TV and a great connection. Still its meh.


----------



## Hotobu (Jan 11, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a 4k TV and a great connection. Still its meh.



Just want to say 1080p blu ray>>Netflix 4k


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 28, 2017)

Yesterday i read something interesting. http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/1/25/14387744/pioneer-ultra-hd-bluray-drive-4k-pc


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you tried warming up the Japanese translation filter on your browser and really digging in?  In all likelihood this exists and will need to be shipped to you by a private party, if such can be found.  Importing from Japan is always fun.  Good luck.


----------

